# Brown algae



## manunited (May 29, 2009)

well i set up my natural planted tank but brown algae has covered the surface of the gravel idk what to do please help.


----------



## manifresh006 (Jul 20, 2007)

Yeah am guessing diatoms caused by bad/poor water quality, the water you may be using for water change has too many chemicals. Wat i did to get rid of it was LOTS of Excel and plenty of 50-60% water changes you can also try adding a few amano shrimps and reduce your light for a while untill things clear up then gradually raise it again


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Brown diatom is common with a new tank, especially with new substrate. Silicates all over the place. Get your current going along the bottom of the tank better if you like, excel can help. I believe the NPT style of doing things would call for barley straw extract or some such thing. Might be worth reading on.

-Philosophos


----------



## manunited (May 29, 2009)

Thanks, how much light should i give my tank a day. And how often should i change my water.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Given NPT, I'm guessing you've got low wattage; something like 1-1.5 wpg. So far, 10 hours a day has worked pretty well for anything up to around 2 wpg regardless of method. A popular methods is to add a 2 hour break mid cycle, with 5 hours on either end. I use this method for my low tech tanks, and I can't say it's hurt anything. Higher light would mean less time; 8-9 hours on 3wpg usually.

-Philosophos


----------



## manunited (May 29, 2009)

well my lighting is actually 2 15watt 6500k florescent bulbs so i would say around 9 right.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Not sure what your tank volume is, so I couldn't say. I'm guessing you're running screw-in CF? They've got some details with restrike that I don't know the calculations for. Either way, if you're heading for higher light, you've got a lot of other things to be concerned with. CO2, ferts and growth rate are going to become issues.

-Philosophos


----------



## manunited (May 29, 2009)

well my tank is a 10gal and as for fert. i use nutrafin plant gro ounce a week. I have a rotala indica, a red ludwiga, and dwarf lily.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I know nothing about Nutrafin's ferts. I'd say your tank isn't quite NPT if you're adding ferts, and running 3 wpg. Some CO2 and inert and/or man made substrate would have you mid to high tech.

Either way, if multiple forms of algae become an issue, reduce your lighting. If that doesn't work, check your ferts over and increase them. That or get CO2 strapped on and figure out some DIY ferts if you want to go in the opposite direction.

-Philosophos


----------



## manunited (May 29, 2009)

Haha thats probably right my tank is a hybrid you could say. Anyway, do you use diy fert. because i have no idea how to make them? Ps. thanks you been a lot of help


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya, I do DIY. It lets me play with the plants far more. I do EI method my self, but there's others around that also rely on mixing your own batches of ferts. Most of it is just reviewing molar mass, and knowing how to convert the ratios; simple fractions and algebra. If you've got a chemical supply store around, ferts are near by. If not, aquariumfertilizer.com would be the place to go; $50 would have your tank rigged for a few years at 10 gals.

If you'd like to get in to it, let me know.

-Philosophos


----------



## manunited (May 29, 2009)

Yeah i would. What do i need, oh and respond to my new thread please thx.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

What you'll need to do first is read up on the methods available to you. EI, PMDD, PPS pro, hybrid, etc. Each one has a bit of a different opinion as to what works, and effects how much you'll need to maintain your aquarium. Focus on what the target nutrient ranges are for each, and whether they work on ratios. Once you know that, I can give you a hand with the math and materials if you like.

-Philosophos


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Just thought I would mention that otocinclus are great for diatoms/brown algae. Obviously I am not suggesting that water quality and light/fert balance isn't important.


----------



## manunited (May 29, 2009)

O thanks ill do some research and post back.


----------

